# Westfield military bike picture from 1956



## cds2323 (Apr 5, 2018)

@Mercian requested that I post this picture that I had posted in my old photo album here in the military forum.

It's a color slide from 1956. It  was labeled Hawaii, 1956 USMC  soldier and Jeep. The bike looks to be a Westfield built Columbia.


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Mercian (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks cds2323 (-:

Interesting to see it still in use at least 12 years after it was made.

The door insignia is 3rd Marine Regiment, 3rd Marine Division who were based in Hawaii in 1956.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## izee2 (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks for posting the pic. 
I believe that the bike pictured is a Marine Corp issued MC serial # version. Drop stand, no headlight ( no mounting holes in the fender either) and the heavy duty motorcycle style rims. 
 Do you still have the original slide? 
 Thanks again
 Tom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph FINN (Apr 6, 2018)

cds2323 said:


> @Mercian requested that I post this picture that I had posted in my old photo album here in the military forum.
> 
> It's a color slide from 1956. It  was labeled Hawaii, 1956 USMC  soldier and Jeep. The bike looks to be a Westfield built Columbia.View attachment 783303



Semper Fi
1st Battalion 10th Marines 
1st Marine Division 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph FINN (Apr 6, 2018)

Joseph FINN said:


> Semper Fi
> 1st Battalion 10th Marines
> 1st Marine Division
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk



1956 Marines were 1st Marine Regiment 


Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph FINN (Apr 6, 2018)

Joseph FINN said:


> 1956 Marines were 1st Marine Regiment
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk



On the truck door Probaly a Deuce & 1/2
H&S 
Headquarters & Supply Company 
Hope that helps
Semper Fi 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 6, 2018)

Dodge M37, I think


----------

